# Piano by ABRSM



## forummehta (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all. I have completed the 6th grade of practical and 5th grade of theory exams held by ABRSM. I would like to continue with the 7th and 8th grade as well but I moving to Sydney soon (currently staying in Muscat, Oman)
I would like to know how much would it cost me to pay for the classes per hour?
Also, is there a good opportunity for teaching piano in Sydney as a part time job?


----------

